

Serious bug in new flash for linux closed because it is low priority - evandijk70
https://bugbase.adobe.com/index.cfm?event=bug&id=2968177

======
gamegod
How is this news?

First, the Adobe developer explicitly said they're tracking the bug internally
and that they've only closed it in their external bug tracker. They said they
could reproduce it, so your job as a bug reporter is done.

Second, Adobe has limited resources like any organization and so they have to
set priorities. Flash runs on 99% of internet enabled PCs [1], which could
very well be hundreds of millions of Windows and Mac OS X desktops. I don't
see how _any_ Linux bug could be anything other than low priority in the face
of that.

Maybe 5 years ago, when Linux appeared to be gaining significant momentum on
the desktop because Ubuntu, priorities could have been different. However,
it's now clear that Mac OS X is and will be the alternative OS of choice for
most people who don't use Windows for the foreseeable future.

[1] <http://www.adobe.com/products/player_census/flashplayer/>

*edit: spelling

~~~
mahrain
I think all of the Android devices (phones, tablets and such) running some
version of Linux would in some way benefit from increased attention to Linux
support.

------
patrickc
Thank you for posting this to HN.

------
pointyhat
I can't say I expect anything less from Adobe having been through the
rigmarole of getting a bug fixed in Fireworks CS2.

